# Looking for a co-host/co-hosts for a podcast



## globalbergonzi (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm looking for a person or group of people who'd like to start a podcast with me. The working title of the podcast is "Learning with Spoilers." The origin of this podcast isn't that different from origins of "The Round Table Podcast", meaning certain episodes of the "Dead Robots Society" podcast inspired this one I'm creating. Dave Robison extrapolated on the brainstorming session episodes and I'm going the route of the book reviews/story deconstruction episodes. They say reading a lot will show you the tools authors use in their stories and I'd like to run with that concept.

The first episode will be on the first book of the Mistborn trilogy (_The Final Empire_), by Brandon Sanderson. As for the structure, it's basically going to be a round table discussion of what we thought worked and what didn't work in the book and why they did or did not work.

I've tried recording by myself, but feel it would be much better if I had someone to talk to over Skype. Does this sound interesting to anyone? If so–either post a comment here, PM me, or e-mail me at:

[email protected]


----------



## Devor (Feb 9, 2013)

I think that sounds like a great idea and I'd love to join in if it were coming from someone I knew more about.  Can you tell us a little more about yourself, how you would host the podcast, or more about what a story deconstruction means to you?  It sounds like fun, but it also sounds like a commitment, so a few more basics seem warranted.


----------



## globalbergonzi (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm the founder of audiodramareviews.com I've been doing that for a year now and I've been writing fiction for about 5-6 years. While I haven't been an avid reader growing up, I am rectifying that as we speak. I'm a fairly slow reader. Slow in the sense of pacing, not reading ability. I'll often put a book down after reading a chapter, then pick it back up again later in the day. It doesn't matter the genre of length of the chapters. That being said, I don't expect an episode once a week as I can't read that fast. Especially an epic fantasy novel.

As far as hosting the podcast goes, I'll start us off with some questions. An example: Did the ending of Mistborn: The Final Empire feel luke-warm? The question may be as simple as what did and did not work for us. Hopefully we'll get a good 10-20 minutes of commentary overall, and that will be an episode. I don't expect the episodes to be long, but I don't mind if they are. The tagline of the podcast may or may not be: "you wish your lit class read these books."

I'd like to do recordings on the weekend as I assume that's when most people are free.

Hope I answered your questions. I don't expect a chapter-by-chapter analysis of the book. Though I'm starting to jot down notes after I read a chapter. Sometimes it's as simple as "the action was good." Other times I'll dig deeper into why I thought the action was good.

For example, I think the first Mistborn book ending is a bit of a let down. The death of a certain character lacks dramatic power. He's supposedly all powerful and he's killed, essentially by an accidental revelation. That's all I'll say about that here, but know that I'm not afraid to go into spoiler territory in the podcast. I will, of course, place a disclaimer before each episode.


----------

